# Goodbye to my Beloved Mika



## Marissamb (Jun 28, 2006)

She was unique right from the start.
Patient and loving; curious and sweet.
She made all my hardest days more bearable and many sleepless nights not so lonely.
I am grieving so deeply for the loss of my first kitty; the prettiest torti i've ever seen. She was only 3years old and her brother Sullivan and I miss her so much since her death on June 25th-she was hit by a car just 1/2 a block from my house.
Thank you Mika for being so sweet and beautiful and teaching me how to love and be loved unconditionally. Thank you for showing me how to love you and for being there every night i cried myself to sleep. I have been crying myself to sleep every night since you left and it's so hard without you purring beside me. You are so dearly missed....
Until we meet again sweet kitty.    
xoxo marissa


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, thats so sad, there are few things worse than your kitty being run over, im so sorry, and she was only 3


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I am so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to your baby, i bet she is having lots of fun running about rainbow bridge with the other kitties

love and hugs
claire


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh im so sorry, the same thing happened to be and my cat was only three also. It's so hard letting them go so soon but time will ease the pain.


----------



## Multiplicity (Nov 17, 2005)

I too feel your sorrow. I lost my Scooter 1 wk ago and like Mika, Scooter used to sit with me when I cried. It is so hard to lose such a comforting friend, especially at a time when you need the most comforting.
I hope your healing path is smooth and that you and Sullivan take comfort in each other.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Marissa Awful sorry to hear of your loss. I know it hurts to lose something you love and it's happend to me more than I'd like to rember. Just talk to her at night like you would say your prayers, and someday she'll answer you in your dreams. I know, it happened to me.


----------

